# Anyone think you're weird?



## Rasto36620 (Apr 13, 2012)

I some times get strange reactions when people see i have a flashlight on my person at all times and even stranger looks when they find out how much one may cost. Now if im asked how much a light is i give a generic "20 bucks" lol. Anyone else experienced this? 

The GF also finds it amusing that i can't sleep soundly unless i have at least 500 lumens within arms reach at all times :devil:


----------



## jalal20 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you know anyone who doesn't think you're weird? 
Everyone thinks I weird but weird is better than normal for me


----------



## shelm (Apr 13, 2012)

Rasto36620 said:


> The GF also finds it amusing that i can't sleep soundly unless i have at least *500 lumens within arms reach at all times* :devil:


i think you are weird. 
in order not to let people (incl. close relatives) think that i am weird, i sometimes hide my FL stuff before people come over for a visit. it *is* weird to show off one's EDC lights in public at any time but it's *not* weird to have a keychain flashlight: people carry all kinds of keychain pendants incl. photons, flash thumb drives, and nail clippers.

i hide my 1x AA light in my other pocket (deep carry pocket clip). nobody can think that i am weird because nobody sees me playing with my 1 or 2 pocket lights.

Thinking myself about it .. i do think that it *is* weird to have a 2nd flashlight (e.g. Fenix LD10) in your trouser pocket *in addition *to the 1x AAA keychain flashlight.

you are weird (sorry Rasto),
i am weird,
we are weird.

the life of a flashaholic we share


----------



## Rasto36620 (Apr 13, 2012)

On a side note i also get it when it comes to knives, when i was in school i was doing some odd jobs for this wealthy bay area family that a reative of mine knows and used to work for, any ways i needed to cut up some boxes and cut some packaging so i pulled out my sog flash 2 in front of the lady and she looked at me like i was jack the ripper lol

She said under he breath "you carry that on you?" found that pretty funny, wasnt a macette or anying lol


----------



## brianna (Apr 13, 2012)

I think you are all weird for caring what other people think. Chance of darkness every day is 100%. If the power fails in office, mall, underground parking garage, or elevator now you become a hero to the people that think you are weird. Stop worrying what other people think and concentrate on you.


----------



## BudK (Apr 13, 2012)

That Edison chap was a bit of a weirdo too .


----------



## Bravo30 (Apr 13, 2012)

id rather look weird then look ''normal'' an be weird..........


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 13, 2012)

BudK said:


> That Edison chap was a bit of a weirdo too .



Seems like he turned out fine enough eh? A flashoholic is only weird until the lights go out.


----------



## kamote-fries (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't understand would think we're weird. What is the basis for "normal" anyway? I'd rather be thought as a weirdo than be the "normal" guy who gets to step on poo cause he doesn't have a light.


----------



## Axidrain (Apr 13, 2012)

my friends and family including my girlfriend doesnt understand my sudden interest in flashlights. haha! but im into em. what can i say.


----------



## ToyTank (Apr 13, 2012)

I get strange looks, reactions all the time. Everyone appreciates some lights/lamps are brighter than others. Most people just zone out trying to explain things like tint, peak candela, beam profile and smoothness, etc. 

I find though a quick D-mag vs. ZL H51 demonstration usually gets more questions and interest and less funny looks.


----------



## Samy (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it's a bit weird to be carrying knives. But that's only because it's illegal here to carry a knife on you. I don't think it's even legal to carry a little swiss army knife on you, unless you can prove that you need it for work etc. I'm a bit wary of carrying my SAK or Mutlitool in case the police pull me over... not that they ever would have a reason to.

I work nights and use my lights for work every night. One of my employees (who also needs a light everytime she works) says to me last night at work "i bet you're carrying a flashlight on you right now!" i replied "Just one?" and promptly pulled out my 4Sevens Preon 2 from one pocket, my SC600 from another pocket and then my SWM V10A from yet another pocket. I didn't tell her about my photon or E01 that were on my keys  She just laughed, rolled her eyes and kept on going. 

And yes, i managed to use ALL those lights while at work!

cheers


----------



## enomosiki (Apr 13, 2012)

"Weird" and "normal" are relative terms.

I have never met a "normal" person. Every individuals are "weird" in their own ways.

Most people question why I carry all of my lights. I think that's fine, because I question a lot of things that they do, as well.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm more a tool fanatic than strictly aflashlight fanatic. Flashlights that are well made and well designed are great tools. But there are lots of weirdos out there that think I'm weird. ;-)


----------



## eh4 (Apr 13, 2012)

And Samy, that over protective society that forbids people to carry basic tools such as a knife - our oldest tool, is weird to the extreme and must be suffering basic socially structural flaws... What is next, removal of thumbs? Thumbs are Very dangerous, so are frontal lobes. My condolences, it's getting pretty weird here too. Stay sharp.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 13, 2012)

I can get away with a bright light if its dark, and a light is needed, and I simply seem to have - to them, the mother of all lights.

My brother also works at night a lot, and I have given him lights...but I tend to get him HID's historically, as they fit his use patterns better...

He was at a truck stop where they have those "shower head" LED lights for emergencies, and due to Hurricane Irene, he grabbed a few.

I was over at his house, and he showed me how BRIGHT the LED was...as to HIM, that LED was bright for an LED flashlight...making a nice white circle of light on his wall.

I pulled out a ZL SC600 that was about the size or smaller than his shower head LED, and turned it on LOW, and it blew his patch of light into oblivion with a larger patch of white light.

He asked to see it, rolled it around examining it...and exclaimed he had no idea that LEDs had gotten that good. 

I asked for it back, and mentioned it was on low, and turned it to medium...and his jaw dropped, and now he wanted to shine it around and see what he could see with it...so we went outside.

THEN I showed him HIGH....rinse/repeat....but he started asking just how many levels did this crazy thing HAVE?

He laughed and joked that it couldn't reach all the way across the hwy to buildings 200 yards away...and I said, sure, but this can, and pulled out a 4Sevens X10 that Vinh had modded, and lit up the entire complex with a 5" light.

He also needed to play with THAT, etc...and then he looks at me, and says "Hey, why do you have all those flashlights in your pocket....isn't that kind of weird?"

I mentioned I use them for work, from which I'd stopped off on the way back from...and he was OK with that. It DID make me hesitant to show him the other 3 lights I had in my pockets though.

:devil:


----------



## Tegan's Dad (Apr 13, 2012)

Everyone is weird. There really is no normal, just more people willing to justify a particular behavior. Just as we justify flashaholics by saying it gets dark. To each their own.

My wife collects Hello Kitty stuff and Beenie Babies (not to mention shoes and purses). Much less useful than a flashlight to me, but she also understands that I like to collect something too so we understand each other. Usually bringing up something other people collect makes the strange looks go away.


----------



## ev13wt (Apr 13, 2012)

I use and collect old vintage audio gear from the 70s. I am also weird for many people. 







Friend: "A Reel to reel tape machine, are you crazy that is gonna sound like crap compared to a CD!"
Me: "Actually, it can sound better."
Friend: "Weirdo."

So I am used to it.


----------



## davyro (Apr 13, 2012)

To be honest it doesn't bother me one bit what other people think about me & my flashlights.I do know one thing that's a fact though if anyone i know wants to buy a flashlight to go camping or for whatever reason they all come to me to ask my advice.
I'm very happy to give my opinions but i don't go into fine details as all they want is a bright light that works with AA batteries.


----------



## somnambulated (Apr 13, 2012)

You go through this when you get into collecting anything. You start recognizing qualities you may not have seen before, and considering factors that the uninitiated wouldn't even think about. When I first got into collecting folding knives, I thought Gerber still made good products for $20-$30. Then I learned about blade steels, and bought a few Benchmade Mini Griptilians, and loved them. They were more expensive at about $60 with a polymer handle, but I thought it was worth it.

Now, I hardly even look at knives in the $30-$60 range, unless I'm buying a work beater. I'm not interested in FRN or Noryl handles any more, even if it's practical. The knives I EDC are in the $130-$200 range, and while everyone who asks me about them wants one themselves, they're consistently shocked at the price. I think this is why I've put off buying a Sebenza or the William Henry EDC 6 for as long as I have--they're not that much more expensive, but I'm afraid to get into that quality level of folders!


----------



## TMedina (Apr 13, 2012)

They'll think you're weird, right up til the point they need something.


----------



## chmsam (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't much care what others think as long as I can get done what needs to be done at the time.

I've gotten to the point where if people make a comment about the stuff I EDC (lights included of course), I now just tell 'em that I'm the type of guy they want to see coming their way if they're in trouble. I usually tell my friends that if they're heading away from trouble they should not follow me 'cau

As for weird and normal being relative terms, normal is not a term I would use with my relatives.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Friends and family thought It was weird that I carried a light or two at all times, until I started gifting keychain lights. Now I hear alot of " I should have had one years ago".


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 13, 2012)

People have labeled me as odd for years... Doesnt bother me in the least nor has it stopped me from enjoying life lol


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 13, 2012)

My Mom thinks I'm weird for collecting element samples of 44 of the listed elements. She sees no point in having sodium, uranium, potassium and cadmium chunks in my house(all under mineral oil except cadmium) I'm sure someone is going to say something about the 3 lasers I just bought from Amazon.com for $26(all over-spec, actually 30-100mW apiece, 405nm, 532nm, 650nm), and the 100mW 650nm I ordered from O-Like. I keep my 3 FL's in different spots not out in the open. I always carry a Jetbeam BC-10 with me. I am a little concerned that people might think it's odd if I buy more FL's though. I found these fantastic crew socks at this local discount clothing store chain called Forman Mills, and they were on sale for $3.99/ 6 pack, compared to $20/ 6 pack from JC Penny for thinner, less desirable socks. So I bought 11 of the 6 packs! I too can go overboard.......


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 13, 2012)

From what I've seen, you can spend an incredible amount of money on a top folding knife or hunting knife! I'm talking way above $200. I decided to buy a new, high quality kitchen knife set a few years ago, so I spent $100 on a 7 pc JA Henckels set, and it was garbage! I've seen $20 sets that were similar in quality! So I did some deep research into the true high quality kitchen knives and I remembered buying a decent Kershaw lockblade knife 20 years ago, so I looked to see if maybe Kershaw made kitchen stuff, and it turns out they are owned by the Kai Shun company, which makes bad A$$ kitchen knives. So I bought a Shun Classic set that looks like its made of Damascus steel, because its hand dipped in 24 layers of stainless steel, after being hand made out of top quality Japanese knife steel. They are also insanely sharp from the getgo, and they will sharpen them for free for life! By the way, Kershaw still makes the lockblade I bought 20 years ago, but it is a mediocre everyman's knife. Made of 440 stainless I believe, which isnt all that great. I own a Gerber Suspension utility knife.


----------



## leeholaaho (Apr 13, 2012)

chmsam said:


> Don't much care what others think as long as I can get done what needs to be done at the time.
> 
> I've gotten to the point where if people make a comment about the stuff I EDC (lights included of course), I now just tell 'em that I'm the type of guy they want to see coming their way if they're in trouble. I usually tell my friends that if they're heading away from trouble they should not follow me 'cau
> 
> As for weird and normal being relative terms, normal is not a term I would use with my relatives.



I had a friend inquire why in the world would I be interested in flashlights

So I went to the internet and found lists of hobbies

So everyday I emailed him about 100 hobbies

After a week I got an email saying he now understood

My wife used to collect little bells - who cares what someone likes if they enjoy it??


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 13, 2012)

If Carrying flashlights is weird the I have no idea what my family and relatives think about me after our vacation.


----------



## needle (Apr 13, 2012)

_"And Samy, that over protective society that forbids people to carry basic tools such as a knife - our oldest tool, is weird to the extreme and must be suffering basic socially structural flaws... What is next, removal of thumbs? Thumbs are Very dangerous, so are frontal lobes. My condolences, it's getting pretty weird here too. Stay sharp."_

+ 10

We live in a society of wusses and mental defectives.

Anyone remember the little internet video some years ago that went virile where some guys with a camera went into a happening nightspot in California and asked the people there [mostly women] when the twin towers terrorist attack in NY happened. They asked "what was the date the 9/11 attacked occurred" ?*  95% of them couldn't name/didn't know the date.....*
Then they asked the same people what Paris Hilton's little dog was named. *95% of them KNEW the name of the stupid little dog* ...........

These are the kind of zombies that think people who tote a flashlight around with them are weird.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 13, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> A flashoholic is only weird until the lights go out.



Exactly!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## TEEJ (Apr 13, 2012)

StarHalo said:


>



That is sweet!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes they do. And I take it as a compliment!


----------



## Riparious (Apr 14, 2012)

After picking up _another_ headlamp, and doing a simple drop-in LED upgrade to her D-cell MagLight, my girlfriend said I was weird. "I'm weird? You should check out this thing called candlepower forum... "

At that point, I decided to join


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 14, 2012)

I think people who don't carry a light are weird.


----------



## shelm (Apr 14, 2012)

leeholaaho said:


> So I went to the internet and found lists of hobbies
> 
> So everyday I emailed him about 100 hobbies


Is there a poll or list of the top 100 most popular hobbies, and how does our hobby rank in it?
Ranking #99 maybe? 

have a great weekend all

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 14, 2012)

shelm said:


> Is there a poll or list of the top 100 most popular hobbies, and how does our hobby rank in it?
> Ranking #99 maybe?
> 
> have a great weekend all
> ...



Statistically, I would not be surprised to find we don't exist.


----------



## shelm (Apr 14, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Statistically, I would not be surprised to find we don't exist.


my 4sevens retail packaging says "During this time, he discovered an online community of nearly 70,000 flashlight fanatics"


> [h=3]
> 
> 
> 
> CandlePowerForums Statistics[/h] Threads235,429Posts3,388,109Members138,359Active Members6,321 Welcome to our newest member, Neutron


Statistically, i would say that flashaholics are still a minority. 138359 members?? I know a board with "We have *2996900* registered users"


----------



## ToyTank (Apr 14, 2012)

Active members 6321 somehow that makes me sad.


----------



## pilote (Apr 14, 2012)

it is definitely not weird to edc a flashlight...but it is definitely weird to own 20+ and continually add to them...being obsessed with lumens, yes that is very weird.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Apr 14, 2012)

Nobody has called me weird. Maybe it's because they know I own just as many knives as flashlights.:shrug:


----------



## T45 (Apr 14, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> A flashoholic is only weird until the lights go out.



+1!


----------



## spc smith (Apr 14, 2012)

Let me explain a situation that defines an individual thats "wierd" and thinks outside of the box


A total of 299 personnel were told to sit down in a conference room, remain sitting there while the the room filled with fake smoke slowly, while one individual was not to know this and sit down with all that did. When all personnel had taken there seats, the room began to slowly fill with fake smoke as expected. That one person saw smoke, and began to look at the person to his right and to his left, and at the rest of the crowd... Because no one moved or stood up and left the room as the smoke started to fill, that one person that did not know stayed seated.... LIKE EVERYONE ELSE! 

The moral of the story is... Us CPFer's think outside of the box, are different and wierd to the rest of the populace that remains without a light (preparedness, also train of thought) BUT.... when SHTF, we are the ones that the normal society will rely upon greatly. Youd think people would wise up, pull thier head out of thier own ***, and be prepared considering what natural disasters, many other events that weve experienced.


----------



## attist178 (Apr 14, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Seems like he turned out fine enough eh? A flashoholic is only weird until the lights go out.


Exactly.


----------



## chmsam (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't get why people think that anyone who is not _EXACTLY_ like them is weird. 


I think we can all probably appreciate this quote a wise American from some years ago--

In a telegram to an "exclusive" county club that gave him a membership he said:

"PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER". -- Groucho Marx


It's a good reminder. If we notice a "prejudice" against even our innocuous hobby, what's it like for people who are really discriminated against?

Forgive the soapbox but lately I see more ridicule and outright hatred in the news and in daily life (and any should be too much, right?).


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 15, 2012)

You're weird Rasto. I like weird people. I'm sure some people think spending thousands of dollars on guns, lights, ammunition, knives, optics, demolitions, more 550 cord than the local military base, etc. makes me weird. Lots of weird things in life. In the end, it's your money. Buy what you want with it. Weirdo :thumbsup:


----------



## Canuke (Apr 15, 2012)

enomosiki said:


> "Weird" and "normal" are relative terms.
> 
> I have never met a "normal" person. Every individuals are "weird" in their own ways.



This. A "perfectly normal person" would be really _weird_.


----------



## nullmodem (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually, most people I know have some form of emergency kit on them most of the time: flash light, pocket knife, water. It only makes sense.


----------



## shamanstar (Apr 17, 2012)

I figured I would make my first post here. Yea people think I'm weird, but I think the fact that I am prepared with a flashlight is one of the lowest reasons on the list 
I always just think I'm super cool when I am able to whip out a flashlight or a knife at the appropriate time. It feels great to be prepared!


----------



## LGT (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure that I've been called weird. But I have been called a flashlight geek, nerd, guy, etc. Until their need for a light arises. I especially like when they need one during daylight to see into a dark space.


----------



## haley1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think most people around me think I'm weird, I think I'm weird. I don't hear it as much now as I did 8 or 9 years ago when I first joined. My spouse and family have finally gotten used to the idea. They just now casually ask for my light when needed instead of searching throughout the house for the one they have, with battery's that are usually dead. I still get comments from people though when they find out how much I paid for certain items like the surefire's. My favorite comment I think is from my brother in law. We were out on a boat and someone from the bank shined a spot light at us. I pulled out my old 4 cell with an n62 and shined it back at them. I heard from the bank holy s... His comment was his spot light is brighter and cheaper, I replied. Put it in your pocket. He shut up. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## LGT (Apr 17, 2012)

haley1 said:


> I think most people around me think I'm weird, I think I'm weird. I don't hear it as much now as I did 8 or 9 years ago when I first joined. My spouse and family have finally gotten used to the idea. They just now casually ask for my light when needed instead of searching throughout the house for the one they have, with battery's that are usually dead. I still get comments from people though when they find out how much I paid for certain items like the surefire's. My favorite comment I think is from my brother in law. We were out on a boat and someone from the bank shined a spot light at us. I pulled out my old 4 cell with an n62 and shined it back at them. I heard from the bank holy s... His comment was his spot light is brighter and cheaper, I replied. Put it in your pocket. He shut up. I just thought it was funny.


That is funny. Nothing better then when one of your lights just puts an average Joes' lights to shame. Even though that's not the reason we may buy them:devil:.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 17, 2012)

haley1 said:


> We were out on a boat and someone from the bank shined a spot light at us. I pulled out my old 4 cell with an n62 and shined it back at them. I heard from the bank holy s... His comment was his spot light is brighter and cheaper, I replied. Put it in your pocket. He shut up. I just thought it was funny.



How funny! Flash a flashaholic and you will get schooled. :laughing:


----------



## 901-Memphis (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes when the "what do you want for your birthday" question comes about and my answer was "Olight M20 R5" My wife thought i was weird. But the last time the power went out at work people were flocking to me as somehow my flashlight instantaneously found it way out and on like a ninja.


----------



## spc smith (Apr 18, 2012)

I like how some people try to blend with the "normal" crowd. I grew up in life with an unknown disorder till now and after much research. Even docs couldn't pinpoint but misdiagnose. I'm at a point at my life where I'm not apart of anybody's trend, way of life and I repent not upon others friendships, clicks or social gathering. So to me, being comes naturally. That's why normal people can't figure out "wired" people.


----------



## woody1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here in the UK, people call it a "torch" or "torches", when i correct them with its a "flashlight", they laugh and say again no its a "torch", so i just think that they are the weird people, haha.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 18, 2012)

woody1 said:


> Here in the UK, people call it a "torch" or "torches", when i correct them with its a "flashlight", they laugh and say again no its a "torch", so i just think that they are the weird people, haha.



Really the term "flashlight" is a little strange in the modern sense. It was originally given that name because early battery technology was so poor that one couldn't afford to turn the light on for a moment at a time. Those days are long go... o wait, we have strobe modes now. Carry on...


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 19, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> How funny! Flash a flashaholic and you will get schooled. :laughing:



I get slightly annoyed when I am camping somewhere and a car arrives at the campsite and dazzles everyone with Hi beam. Firstly I try the diplomatic approach (ostentatiously shielding my eyes from their headlights with my hand), but most don't take the hint, so I then give them a taste of their own medicine with a burst of concentated LED goodness from my Dereelight DBS Aspheric XR-E EZ900, unsurprisingly they usually dip to Lo beam pretty quickly.


----------



## Danielight (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought my first LED flashlight (a 4Sevens Quark AA2) late in 2010, just because I wanted a better light than my Mag mini AAs. About a year later, I thought that an LED light might make a nice Christmas gift for my wife and daughter, so I got my wife a Quark Mini AA (for her purse) and a Jetbeam BA10 for my daughter (for her glove compartment). I also bought a Jetbeam BC10 for myself because I wanted to have a light that ran on cr123s. I ended up returning the BC10 because the clicky switch was flaky; had it replaced with a Quark MiniX123. I think that's what got me started on buying other lights. Since then, I have bought four other LED lights, each with different features. I can see me slowing down now, but I can see why people become "flashaholics" ... there's something about these flashlights that generates a kind of fascination with them. 

Getting back to my wife and daughter, when I gave them their new LED lights for Christmas, they both kind of rolled their eyes as if to say, "You have developed a weird interest in flashlights." I told them to keep the lights in a handy place (purse or glove compartment), because they never knew when they might need them. You know the old saying: "Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it." They can think of my interest as weird, but if there ever comes a time when they need a reliable, bright light, then I will be vindicated! :twothumbs


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I have a few friends who feel awkward when I, or someone else, brings up the subject. I usually keep it to myself these days but, even at work several of my colleagues know this but have appreciated it since they go camping and know the usefulness of lights, especially headlamps. And, during two incidents, one power-outage and the second, a burst steam pipe, I was the only person in the office who stuck around and guided frightened people down a stairwell with my light when the lights went out.

For two of my friends who work as an engineer and photographer in underground subway tunnels, they have fully appreciated my obsession when they brought a couple of my lights with them and it impressed the entire crew with how bright the lights were compared to the old, clunky lights that they normally use. I even gave them a couple of lights and they remind me, now and again, how useful they are. Even my sister and her husband have lights sitting on their dresser or on a table in their hallway. :devil: 

Moral of the story, they may have thought that I was weird but they are beginning to understand that lights are really useful and not so weird after all.



Diablo_331 said:


> ...A flashoholic is only weird until the lights go out.


+2! 



needle said:


> ...Then they asked the same people what Paris Hilton's little dog was named. *95% of them KNEW the name of the stupid little dog* ...........
> These are the kind of zombies that think people who tote a flashlight around with them are weird.


That is one really sad commentary about people. Luckily, I don't feel weird for not knowing (and don't care to know) the name of her stupid, little dog!


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 19, 2012)

My friends/family do give me strange looks :duh2: when they see me with a flashlight in each hand.


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 19, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> My friends/family do give me strange looks :duh2: when they see me with a flashlight in each hand.


Double-fisting... :devil: Nice!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 19, 2012)

People think anything they can't wrap their thinking around as weird, but will treat those who don't share their particular interests as weird too. In other words the only way not to be viewed as weird is to mirror the preferences and thoughts of the person judging.

I see my differences from others neither in the light of inclusion or weirdness, but just the way things are. When someone talks to me of something I have a hard time understanding, I think it's more interesting than weird.


leeholaaho said:


> I had a friend inquire why in the world would I be interested in flashlights
> 
> So I went to the internet and found lists of hobbies
> 
> ...


Love it - great post!


Diablo_331 said:


> A flashaholic is only weird until the lights go out.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 19, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> I think people who don't carry a light are weird.


Yeah, what's with that anyway, not carrying a light!


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I think the most of my friends think I am a bit weird. Always carrying with me several flashlights isn't that normal. Neither use a flashlight as soon as I come to a dark place, instead of putting on the room ceiling light...


----------



## DJSPEC (Apr 20, 2012)

i go to my studio production class(college) and let people borrow my Fenix LD10 and LD20, then i use my tk35 to illuminate different things in the studio during set up... then i run the light show during the class... all my classmates laugh at me for having so many lights. and then i say "well who do you turn to when you need a flashlight.... and then whos the one who is prepared..." its always funny... and yeah i think they think im weird... rock on!!!


----------



## madecov (Apr 21, 2012)

No one thinks I'm weird, They all know it


----------



## Cataract (Apr 23, 2012)

EVERYONE seems to think I'm weird, but they mostly mention it when I whip out a flashlight. 

I personally think everyone who isn't prepared is a weirdo. How can you think of yourself as better than those you consider weird when you always have to borrow stuff from other people? Is "normal" a synonym for undisciplined? I also think people who carry umbrellas are weird: it's bulky, you can easily forget it somewhere and won't protect from the wind and slanted rain, plus it drips for hours on the floor after use. Then _they_ think I'm the weird one for wearing Aussie tropical-storm proof gear and 3 flashlights in a thunder storm while they struggle to keep a half-folded umbrella that's about to reverse shape over their heads and their pants are totally soaked :shakehead I'm suddenly proud to be weird! Weirdness rules, man!


----------



## Heyjowee (Apr 23, 2012)

Them: "You play with flashlights? How old are you? 4?"

Me: *click

Them: "Whhhooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! I wanna play!"


----------



## davyro (Apr 23, 2012)

Heyjowee said:


> Them: "You play with flashlights? How old are you? 4?"
> 
> Me: *click
> 
> Them: "Whhhooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! I wanna play!"




:devil:I've had that at work when a generator stalled & put us in complete darkness on a construction site.I lit up a safe way out & some.When we got out everyone was can i have a look at that.hahaha


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello, in my opinion we are not weird, it's not strange or anything else.
I and my friends we are all hunters, fishermen, divers and outdoor fitters in general. Other people works at night or at dark places. Because of that flashlights are tools, something usefull in our pockets.
I am sportsman, hobby-man and flashlights for me are not only usefull tools, they are also love, passion, care, collecting, way of living.


----------



## Raze (Apr 26, 2012)

We're just better-prepared by EDCing lights. Until technology or genetic mutation/evolution granted us built in night-vision, I will never be without my lights. 

To be honest, I have this fondness for flashlights as it is a comfort item - having it on my person and feeling its reassuring touch makes me feel safe and secure. 

Having said that, I think that people who are unprepared as weird.


----------



## tacticaltony (Apr 26, 2012)

shelm said:


> i think you are weird.
> in order not to let people (incl. close relatives) think that i am weird, i sometimes hide my FL stuff before people come over for a visit. it *is* weird to show off one's EDC lights in public at any time but it's *not* weird to have a keychain flashlight: people carry all kinds of keychain pendants incl. photons, flash thumb drives, and nail clippers.
> 
> i hide my 1x AA light in my other pocket (deep carry pocket clip). nobody can think that i am weird because nobody sees me playing with my 1 or 2 pocket lights.
> ...


If being prepared is wired then it's a good thing to be wierd. Too many people* worry about fitting in and they become someone their not. If 2 is 1 and 1 is none, then I'd prefer 2 lights on my person at all times. We just are more aware of the tremendous advantage a flashlight can have in the right situations. And we know how easily S.H.T.F.


----------



## LostCove NC (Apr 27, 2012)

Weirdness generally implies behaving outside of the "normal" bounds of society. And judging by the dependant, unprepared and often quite foolish nature of society, I think we are all doing just fine.


----------



## Shreklight (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never been called weird because of flashlights, just an occasional " Really?" That being said, whenever someone who knows me needs a knife or some light they look at me. Hahaha my brother recently said if he ever gets stranded somewhere he hopes I'm with him.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

LostCove NC said:


> Weirdness generally implies behaving outside of the "normal" bounds of society. And judging by the dependant, unprepared and often quite foolish nature of society, I think we are all doing just fine.




*+1* Exactly :thumbsup:



If turning up for a new assignment I'll always pocket an additional "beater" EDC just in case my colleague hasn't had the foresight to bring one...


----------



## Richub (Apr 28, 2012)

A lot of people frowned at me when I say I carry several flashlights with me. Well, I'm past the age where I care about what others think of me. 

On several occasions I 'got my revenge', by providing needed light in darkness. The people I helped don't frown at me anymore...  Check out this post about my latest 'revenge'.


----------



## shelm (Apr 28, 2012)

Raze said:


> is a comfort item - having it on my person and feeling its reassuring touch makes me feel safe and secure.


yepo. werid you are. sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Raze (Apr 28, 2012)

shelm said:


> yepo. werid you are. sent from my iphone using tapatalk



Well, I'd love to get a CCW permit to EDC a gun, but until then I will have to shoot out lumens instead of Hornadys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, please pardon typos.


----------



## netman (Apr 28, 2012)

other: Damn! I can't see a thing in here
nitecore: BLING!
Other: WOAH! Can I see that?!
me: No
Nitecore: goes back in pocket
LOD from other pocket: I could have done that.
me: yeah, I 'm wierd


----------



## Malamute (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, I get the weird looks and comments now and then. but most people that know me comment that they know I always have a light on me when one is needed. Many thought I was crazy to spend the money on an E2E, but I really realy like it, and feel it was money well spent. 

Same with a knife, everyone knows I always have one. And a gun.


I also think it's weird that most people dont carry a light of some sort, or a knife of any kind.


----------



## Tomcat! (Apr 29, 2012)

At work, all the time. Soon as I get in each morning I strap on my belt kit - Leatherman Juice S2, E2e+Veleno drop-in, a flat roll of gaffer and a large bunch of master keys on a retractable Kevlar line with an Inka pen and a small pry bar. I get laughed at or snide comments all the time from the other staff when they see these on my belt, even though they've seen me 'packing' for the last 18 years. Between these simple tools I can get in anywhere, fix anything, see into any place and leave anyone a note. I can sort out 90% of all my daily repairs on the spot without the need to go all the way back to my office for my well stocked tool cart. But does anyone appreciate the fast response to their problems through my foresight and preparedness? No of course not, and yet it's always the geek with the gear they'll call on when their failure to anticipate, technical knowledge or ability to cope let's them down. Sometimes it's hard being right.
:shakehead


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bump😈 lovecpf


----------



## markr6 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice bump! Well, definitely some think spending $100 on a flashlight is weird. But to me, that's now the going price for a slightly-more-than-decent flashlight. But other people go and spend that same money on items that _don't even do anything_...collectables, figurines, whatever. At least there's a lot of utility in a flashlight.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 4, 2017)

We're your friends. We're not like the others, man, really.


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 4, 2017)

I used to walk my ferret in the park by my house and my friends and neighbors thought I was weird. then one day a woman that runs a ferret rescue was driving by & I heard her yell to her husband to pull the car over and stop. she comes running at me and says oh my god you're walking your ferret!!! that's so adorable. I felt so bad for him when he told me she does that all the time. What a weirdo. And I have so many flashlights now, flashaholics look at me weird.

In 1989 I plunked down over $100 for a rechargeable maglite & streamlight & people thought I was weird. & I was a cop. So with inflation & such why do people think it crazy when we spend that on ONE light?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Apr 4, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> I used to walk my ferret in the park by my house and my friends and neighbors thought I was weird. then one day a woman that runs a ferret rescue was driving by & I heard her yell to her husband to pull the car over and stop. she comes running at me and says oh my god you're walking your ferret!!! that's so adorable. I felt so bad for him when he told me she does that all the time. What a weirdo. And I have so many flashlights now, flashaholics look at me weird.
> 
> In 1989 I plunked down over $100 for a rechargeable maglite & streamlight & people thought I was weird. & I was a cop. So with inflation & such why do people think it crazy when we spend that on ONE light?



I had a ferret I would take in a cat carrier backpack on public transportation....


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 4, 2017)

To me the kids at work who wear hi-water pants to show off their expensive socks are weird. 

They think I'm weird because I don't. 

Works for me...


----------



## zulumoose (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't think it is weird to carry a small portable light and power source on my belt or in my pocket, or bag or car, other people don't think it is weird to carry a packet of weeds and chemicals that they use to draw poison and tar into their lungs on a regular basis, against the warnings of every credible medical authority.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 5, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> To me the kids at work who wear hi-water pants to show off their expensive socks are weird.
> 
> They think I'm weird because I don't.
> 
> Works for me...


 
Expensive socks? That's a thing, now? Who knew? :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh man, a couple of them have matching designer hankys hanging out of their back pocket. 

It's like the Beverly Hillbillies meets Sachs 5th Ave...


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 5, 2017)

So glad I don't get out much.
P


----------



## Lex Icon (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone think I'm weird?
Gee, I hope not, 
that's why I only use my flashlights when I'm in a closet.


----------



## DRAWs (Apr 5, 2017)

people may says we are weird for carrying a flashlight or two. but, they'll know the reason when disaster happens


----------



## zulumoose (Apr 5, 2017)

DRAWs said:


> people may says we are weird for carrying a flashlight or two. but, they'll know the reason when disaster happens



But you have to admit, if you find yourself looking forward to the disaster, that you have a problem.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 5, 2017)

People have told me, "I'm weird cuz I like to mow grass." I tell them I don't necessarily like mowing grass, I just like doing a good job and [email protected]@King at the results. 

~ Chance


----------



## markr6 (Apr 5, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> People have told me, "I'm weird cuz I like to mow grass." I tell them I don't necessarily like mowing grass, I just like doing a good job and [email protected]@King at the results.
> 
> ~ Chance



HA! I just did it for the first time this season. I'm to the point of hating it, but man it looks good! And you're allowed a Beer:30 after doing so no matter what time of the day.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2017)

My coworkers have thought I was weird for decades. 

I think outside the box, so I don't act like they do nor dress like they do. So when they come in wearing a sling from dislocating their shoulder sliding into 3rd base in a game of softball that's ok. But when I wear one from sliding into 3rd in a game of adult kickball I'm the weird guy. 

When I look around the room and see 4 fellows with the exact same color blue shirt and tan pants, I'm the weird guy for not. 

Nowadays when the guy with his designer hanky that matches his purple silk socks with decorations that look like Easter eggs see I have 2 flashlights on my desk... I'm the weird guy. 

I sit back and smile knowing...
Chicks dig the weird guy. lol


----------



## dhunley1 (Apr 5, 2017)

If being prepared means I'm weird, that's a label I'll gladly accept.


----------



## wjv (Apr 5, 2017)

My wife
my kids
my in-laws
my dog


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2017)

wjv said:


> My wife
> my kids
> my in-laws
> my dog



Your dog?

Dude... maybe you _are. _ lol


----------



## wjv (Apr 5, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Your dog?
> 
> Dude... maybe you _are. _ lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 5, 2017)

markr6 said:


> HA! I just did it for the first time this season. I'm to the point of hating it, but man it looks good! And you're allowed a Beer:30 after doing so no matter what time of the day.



Like my mom says, "It's after five somewhere." 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 5, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> My coworkers have thought I was weird for decades.
> 
> I think outside the box, so I don't act like they do nor dress like they do. So when they come in wearing a sling from dislocating their shoulder sliding into 3rd base in a game of softball that's ok. But when I wear one from sliding into 3rd in a game of adult kickball I'm the weird guy.
> 
> ...



I thought those designer hankies were only for backdrops when taking pictures of your expensive knives and flashlights. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah I saw that on facebook posts and pondered how come you and I didn't think to go to WalMart and buy some decorative cloth and start making high end hankys. 

"Hanky's by Chance" has a nice ring to it.

Mine would be called "shop rags" lol


----------



## eh4 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## Offgridled (Apr 7, 2017)

Being weird is weird and I like it it lights my path!!!


----------



## harro (Apr 7, 2017)

I assume the designer hankies in the back pocket hanging out slightly, has the same meaning as it does over here......

As far as torches go, yes,

' that dude with all the torches '
' the bloke that can light up all his street and then some '
' the go to person in a power failure situation '
' that nut with all the torches '
' why would you pay $20 for a torch? '
' why would you pay $300 for a torch? '
' you paid HOW MUCH for that ( wife, generally )? '


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 7, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Yeah I saw that on facebook posts and pondered how come you and I didn't think to go to WalMart and buy some decorative cloth and start making high end hankys.
> 
> "Hanky's by Chance" has a nice ring to it.
> 
> Mine would be called "shop rags" lol



Our slogan could be, Need a Hanky, by Chance? 

From Caddy Shack, "I have a Hanky and a shop rag. I think the shop rag would be good for you." 

We could sell em in a two-pack.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Our slogan could be, Need a Hanky, by Chance?
> 
> From Caddy Shack, "I have a Hanky and a shop rag. I think the shop rag would be good for you."
> 
> ...






Check out the big brain on Breeeeeht!!


----------



## Illum (Apr 7, 2017)

Rasto36620 said:


> The GF also finds it amusing that i can't sleep soundly unless i have at least 500 lumens within arms reach at all times :devil:



the GF found it amusing that i can't sleep soundly unless i have at least a mossberg 500 within arms reach at all times, just live your life and be happy about it.


At first they thought I was weird, just like going to work and in the break room found out that while most of us carry folders someone carried a Ka-bar and was using it to negotiate frozen pizza. After while you realize beyond the tattoo and buzz cut the guy is the nicest guy you'll ever meet. Their opinions about me changed during blackouts [we routinely blow breakers because this place was never meant to run a 5HP phase converter], or trying to troubleshoot something in a dark corner, or inside a closet. I quickly became indispensable, people start to call me the guy with the flashlight. I have since spread the disease if you would to nearby peers by buying them lights. 3AAA defiant LED lights from home depot is cheap, rip out the lousy bluish purple leds and mod decent 3500K stars in. They actually look pretty professional and resemble incandescents.... after awhile I used and carry these loaners.

By the way, if you're in the market for low cost warm white LEDs mounted to 20mm Stars in the 3000K range thats compatible with XP-G/E/L l optics, SSC Z-Power LEDs are worth a look. 
http://www.ledsupply.com/leds/seoul-z-power-led


----------



## hugodrax (Apr 19, 2017)

LOL yes, and not only that. The fact I have all kinds of stuff like SCBAs, geiger counters etc.. I have the Ultimate Mancave LOL. My wife does not even enter this room.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 19, 2017)

OK. So having a few hundred lights and 3 or 4 batteries for each...does make me weird.
Having more eneloops than AA & AAA lights combined...does make me weird.
Having more battery chargers than knives(and I have a lot of knives)...does make me weird.
In a world where a lot of marriages end in divorce and I just celebrated 35 years with my better half...I am definitely weird. As Tommy Lasorda once said "the secret to a long and happy marriage is lots of drinking, dining and dancing. My wife goes every Monday, Wednesday & Friday and I go every Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.....


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 19, 2017)

As far as I know, only my mom.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 19, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> As far as I know, only my mom.



You can add me to that list.  I know I'm on your list, and rightfully so. 

~ Chance


----------



## Lateck (Apr 20, 2017)

DRAWs said:


> people may says we are weird for carrying a flashlight or two. but, they'll know the reason when disaster happens



I'll agree with this! 

Lateck,


----------



## camelight (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, anyone who know about my flashlight hobbie think that I'm weird.
But it's not the only reason 😂😂


----------



## Weld Inspector (Apr 20, 2017)

My friends definitely think I'm weird for spending what I do on lights, but at night they are quick to say "can I see your flashlight" hypocrisy at its best cause during the day it's weird that I like lights.

I'm currently working a power plant outage and I showed a few of my lights to a boilermaker on site and he came in today with a olight mini baton copper so he's bit by the bug. There are people out there ( nonmembers) that don't find it weird they usually are far less vocal about it than the ones that do tho.


----------



## Hoodzy (Apr 25, 2017)

Im 19, So its funny when i go too a party or out, Ill usually have a flashlight on me at all times, Alot of people know me and they love it hahaha, I will always use my strobe if im at a party or out drinking with mates 
I always come across people asking where they can get decent torches from aswell xD
Trust me weird is good 
This is a pic of me using my thrunite at a table lighting up a glass beer bottle, haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 25, 2017)

Some people carry an umbrella if there's a 40% chance of rain. I carry a flashlight cuz there's a 100% chance of dark every day. But I'm the weird one.  

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 25, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Some people carry an umbrella if there's a 40% chance of rain. I carry a flashlight cuz there's a 100% chance of dark every day. But I'm the weird one.
> 
> ~ Chance



That reminds me of George Carlin's old routine about _Al Sleet, the hippy dippy weatherman_. "Tonight's forecast - dark. Continued dark through the night, changing to widely scattered light in the morning."


----------



## PWK (Apr 27, 2017)

I've recently caught the flashlight bug and have tried to keep entirely to myself. Not that I really care what people think, I just don't believe most people would find it particularly interesting. Weird? I don't think it is any weirder than collecting other useful things like watches, fountain pens, drink coasters, knives or lighters - to each his own. So far only my wife knows about my interest in flashlights, only because she found the receipt for my purchase of an Aeon Mk. iii, thank goodness aluminum and not timascus! Let's just say my advocacy skills were tested a bit.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Apr 27, 2017)

Only my wife thinks I'm weird.

I'm able to successfully hide my eccentricities from everyone else. :duh2:


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Everyone who knows about my enthusiastic interest thinks I'm weird. Which isn't very many people, because I think I'm weird.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 27, 2017)

My neighbors may think I'm weird now as I velcro'd a flashlight to the nozzle I used to water my new lawn this evening. (Trying to establish creeping red fescue under some oak trees this year) A nasty crop of lespediza wiped out a vast area under my trees and after eradicating the stuff I'm trying a shade grass that seasoned folks advised me to try. 

Today at work I met a fellow weirdo who climbed out of dump truck with a flashlight in each hand.... at 3 o'clock in the afternoon. His partner says "flashlight? Why? To which he responded "I can't see what I need to see without one"..
Then the guy says "why two?"...
He responds.... wait for it now...

"Because two is one and one is none"....


----------



## Norseman (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah my friends always bust my chops for always having a knife and a flashlight and my other EDC stuff on me, and I give it to them right back when they try and borrow one of them for second. I say "No. Remember when you thought it was corny? Now use your teeth to cut or a lighter to see."


----------



## mfunnell (Apr 28, 2017)

Hugh Johnson said:


> ...because I think I'm weird.


I know the feeling, because I know I'm weird. I noticed, the other day, that I had 7 lights with me as a matter of course, in the middle of the day, for no apparent reason. And I don't even see myself as a "light guy"!

...Mike

P.S. Lights were: (1) Fenix E01 on my car keys, along with (2) a no-name 5mm button-battery light; (3) Olight i3E on my house keys with another (4) button-light; (5) Jet-1 MK in front right pocket; (6) Olight i3S-Cu in back left pocket; (7) Nitecore EC11 head on EC21 body in camera bag.


----------



## Richub (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm past the age that a stranger's opinion mattered to me... 

To my friends and coworkers, I'm the "enlightened guy." A lot of them also have their own geeky habits, so that equals things nicely.

In general, people have a tendency to think others are weird or strange if that person falls outside of their preferred group. 
So I think that in the eyes of others, almost all of us are weird, and most of us think the same about a lot of strangers too. 

So: Does anyone think I'm weird? Yup. 
Do I care? Nope.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2017)

We're only weird until the power goes out. Then we're suddenly rather popular.


----------



## Norseman (Apr 29, 2017)

PhotonWrangler said:


> We're only weird until the power goes out. Then we're suddenly rather popular.



Exactly. And oh do I love when it happens lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 1, 2017)

PhotonWrangler said:


> We're only weird until the power goes out. Then we're suddenly rather popular.



Don't kid yourself. That popularity only lasts till the power is restored; then we're quickly forgotten, and back to being weird. :sigh: 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 1, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Don't kid yourself. That popularity only lasts till the power is restored; then we're quickly forgotten, and back to being weird. :sigh:
> 
> ~ Chance



Lol, you've got that right, Chauncey. But we can enjoy our moment in the darkne... er, light.


----------



## Norseman (May 2, 2017)

Hahaha exactly [emoji41][emoji1360]


----------

